# BOWLING GREEN, OH:"Lenard" 2y/o Tan Boy - Mr. Friendly!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I am a volunteer at the Wood County Dog Shelter in Bowling Green, OH. "Lenard" was brought in as a stray and has not yet been reclaimed. If his owners do not come for him, he will be available on 6/28/13. *

*Lenard is one of the sweetest dogs you'd ever want to meet! He is about 2 yrs old, very friendly, already neutered, and seems to be housebroken as he really does not want to "go" in his kennel, but unfortunately doesn't have much choice at this shelter. He gets along fine with the other dogs there and just seems to love everyone. *

*If you'd like to know more about Lenard or are interested in adopting or rescuing him, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail address given below. The shelter is very rescue-friendly and there is no pull fee for 501c3 rescues. However, this is a kill shelter and euthanization day is Thursday. He is safe this week due to his hold requirements, but with the holiday next Thursday, anything is possible. *

*Bowling Green, OH is about 20 miles south of Toledo and the shelter is very easy access off of I-75!*

*LENARD*








Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Bowling Green, OH | LENARD

*Wood County Dog Shelter*
*1912 E. Gypsy Lane Rd.*
*Bowling Green, OH 43402*
*419-354-9242*
*419-353-9802 (FAX)*
[email protected]


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Lenard has gone to rescue! :happyboogie:*


----------

